# JSP + Funktionen die HTML Code enthalten



## ViSPer (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine Funktion direkt in einer JSP Datei schreiben, so dass diese dann HTML Code ausgibt?

So wie dies auch in PHP möglich ist.

Gemeint ist aber nicht mit out.append...

Sondern eher so in der Art:


```
Die Funktion:
<%! 
            public void foo(){
%> 

                Hallo Welt!


<%! 
            } 
%> 


Der Aufruf:
<%
    foo();
    foo();
    foo();
    foo();
%>

Die Ausgabe:
                Hallo Welt!

                Hallo Welt!

                Hallo Welt!

                Hallo Welt!
```

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## vadimiron (6. Mai 2006)

Es ist eben eine andere Sprache, aber nicht PHP

als Alternative kannst du deine Beans anlegen und die in dieser Konstruktion verwenden:
<jsp:useBean ......


----------



## Kawa-Mike (6. Mai 2006)

```
public String foo(){
 return "Hallo Welt !
";
}
```

und dann mit im HTML-Text <%=foo()%>
Beachte das kein ; am ende steht, wenn man <%= ... %> nutzt.


----------



## ViSPer (6. Mai 2006)

Schade, schade, aber danke für eure Hilfe!

Dennoch wäre dies eine Top-Erweiterung für JSP.


----------



## bronks (6. Mai 2006)

ViSPer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Dennoch wäre dies eine Top-Erweiterung für JSP.


Es wäre Pfusch. Demnächst wird die Möglichkeit abgeschafft, daß JSPs threadSave laufen können, um von vornherein so abenteuerliche Konstruktionen zu vermeiden, wie sie in PHP üblich sind.


----------

